# Help! '00 Maxima will not hold idle cold weather.



## Rodneez (Jan 22, 2012)

I need some help. I have a '00 Maxima with approximately 100k miles. Over a period of time, it has become more difficult to keep idle when the temp gets cold. When I first crank it, it starts hold idle for a short time and then I have to keep my foot on the gas till it warms up significantly and then will hold idle. This often takes 5 minutes when it is really cold. Once it is warmed up, it runs just fine, no problems at all. I have no code errors showing or warning lights. I did a little reading and thought it was the IAC, so ordered a new one and changed it out (not real easy for me). Started it up and the same problem. I replaced the MAF last year and it seems to be working just fine. One thing I also have noticed is that once I shut off the car, I hear a whinning sounds for approximately 5 seconds. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

